# 2013 Texas Tournament Spreadsheet



## Bubbaette

Here's my saltwater inshore tournament listing spreadsheet for anyone interested. Hopefully it will post OK. If you know of any other Texas inshore saltwater tournaments you think should be on my list just PM them to me and I'll add to my next update.


----------



## gater

*Tournaments*

Bubbaette thanks for putting this together, I'll spread it around. Gater


----------



## V-Bottom

Need a weighmaster, give me a buzz....ed/vb
[email protected]


----------



## spook jr

The Texas Trio is in Galveston this year? We fish it every year in Matagorda but I'm not going to Galveston lol


----------



## Soulfishing

Thanks a bunch!!! This really helps. Good job....:brew2:


----------



## justinn

Not sure how far south you're tournament list is going, but there's none for spi such as TIFT or shallow sport.


----------



## bigun

*tournament schedule*

Thats awesome I appreciate it, the only other tournaments that I could think of right off hand is the Casting for a Cause and Rockport Yak Attack both are charity tournaments and I'm not sure if they have posted any dates yet


----------



## shallowgal

Here are a few from the Lower Laguna Madre:

BAIT tournament (for UT scholarships): April 13
Shallow Sport Owners Tournament: May 17-18
Port Mansfield Fishing Tournament: July 26-27
Texas International Fishing Tourn. (TIFT): August 1-3
Ladies Kingfish Tournament: August 10


----------



## Flash1

Just as last season, thank you for doing this!


----------



## t-tung

Baffin Classic February 15-16. Trout. Marker 37. Contact Tommy 9704333121


----------



## hahndo

Texas Trio Classic is June 7-8 in Matagorda.


----------



## spook jr

Thanks Hahndo we look forward to this tourney every year!!


----------



## tokavi

You left out the *Cops Helping Kids Tourament* in Sabine Pass. Best and biggest tournament in the area! Payout is over $10,000 plus all the give aways, auction and raffle items! Captain's meeting on *Friday July 26.* Steak dinner, alcoholic beverages included with live and silent auction and raffles. Tounament day is *Saturday July 27,2013*. Come and fish this one you will not be disapointed! Contact me for more info.


----------



## Bubbaette

Thanks for all the additions. I will get it updated and reposted after I make sure I've got them all.


----------



## shallowgal

Thanks of doing this. Its incredibly helpful!


----------



## whistlingdixie

tokavi said:


> You left out the *Cops Helping Kids Tourament* in Sabine Pass. Best and biggest tournament in the area! Payout is over $10,000 plus all the give aways, auction and raffle items! Captain's meeting on *Friday July 26.* Steak dinner, alcoholic beverages included with live and silent auction and raffles. Tounament day is *Saturday July 27,2013*. Come and fish this one you will not be disapointed! Contact me for more info.


steaks are the size of texas. The meal alone is worth fishing this tournament.


----------



## blackmagic

shallowgal said:


> Thanks of doing this. Its incredibly helpful!


 X2!


----------



## BG 12

Brickhouse Beauties on the Bay
*1st ANNUAL LADIES INSHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT

FRIDAY AND SATURDAY
APRIL 19 - 20, 2013
Kemah, tx
JACKIES BRICKHOUSE *​*
*


----------



## ReelAttitude

Where can we get the information on this Tournament?



BG 12 said:


> Brickhouse Beauties on the Bay
> *1st ANNUAL LADIES INSHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT*​
> *FRIDAY AND SATURDAY**
> APRIL 19 - 20, 2013*
> *Kemah, tx*
> *JACKIES BRICKHOUSE *​


----------



## DMcVay

.


----------



## saltwater_therapy

hahndo said:


> Texas Trio Classic is June 7-8 in Matagorda.


Already looking forward to it.


----------



## Muddskipper

Lutes Marnie Tournament Schedule 
from thier web-site www.lutesmarine.com

March 30th

May 18th

September 28th

October 26th

Invitational December 7th


----------



## Sugar Jay

Casting for a cause June 28th at Robert's Point Park in Port Aransas. 
http://castingforacause.org/blog/


----------



## texastailchasers

The 2nd Annual Texas Tail Chasers Charity Fishing tournament benefiting the Sunshine Kids will be heldSaturday, September 28 at Topwater Grill. This tournament is for a great cause and expected to be bigger and better than last year! Hope everyone can sign up!!


----------



## bigdog

Tails and Tunes will be June 22 in Galveston this year.


----------

